# final specific gravity



## Kanib (Feb 21, 2011)

So if your final specific gravity is below 1.000, say 0.985. How should I calculate my ABV? It seems like most references say to use your initial specific gravity and just read the ABV off the hydrometer scale...but then that doesn't take into account how low below 1.000 you go. Should I use one of the equations instead?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://grapestompers.com/calculations.asp. Heres the easy way


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Since all my wine is for personal use, I don't get to fussy.. If my starting SG is at 12% and it ferments dry (below 1.00) then I say its 12%.. Why get picky? But hey, thats just me..


----------



## Flem (Feb 22, 2011)

Initial SG - Final SG x 1.33 = ABV is the general calculation.


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2011)

Kanib said:


> So if your final specific gravity is below 1.000, say 0.985. How should I calculate my ABV? It seems like most references say to use your initial specific gravity and just read the ABV off the hydrometer scale...but then that doesn't take into account how low below 1.000 you go. Should I use one of the equations instead?



.985 is pretty low. I am not at home, but I don't think my hydrometer even goes that low!


----------

